

Show HN: Sort your Secret Santa (one day coding sprint) - woolywonder
http://www.secretsantasorted.com

======
woolywonder
A few of us at work had a coding sprint and came up with this. It's running on
Heroku, uses Rails with Bootstrap, and sidekiq for emails (using redistogo
through Heroku).

We learnt a bunch of stuff along the way: We sometimes had issues with running
two remotes, if someone forgets to push to one of them Working with a Google
Hangout open in the background so we could talk to one another (we're all
remote) made it easier to avoid possible merge conflicts - "I'm working on
this file, don't touch it!" Keep it simple - plaintext emails, simple
architecture, ignore "that would be a cool feature" features

We're planning on running one-or-so-day sprint sessions every few months. Any
pointers for how we can be more efficient?

